# Nightmares



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi

Just a quick question really but has anyone had nightmares and vivid dreams on clomid?

This is my second month on clomid and didn't have nightmares last month. The last 4 nights have been awful  I've woken up in tears and sweats. I feel like I don't want to go back to sleep because of them.

Is there anything that I can do? 

Sassy.x.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm on my second round of clomid too and I've been having erotic dreams.  I wake up to find I've had an orgasm (sorry, TMI).  Sorry, I've no idea how to stop the dreams ... I'm not sure I wanna stop mine!!  It could be all the stress of TTC combined with the clomid that's causing your nightmares. Maybe you could try having a bit of chill out time before going to bed where you try and think of positive/stress free things, or watch something light hearted on the telly before falling asleep.  I hope you don't have any more nightmares cos it's horrible waking up in tears.  

Tx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Do you eat cheese?! That can cause nightmares, especially if you eat it last thing at night. Hope they ease off for you soon, best of luck. Bxx


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Tiggy-I'm not sure I'd want to stop your dreams either  Maybe I am feeling a little stressed as I'm working more hours lately than I normally would. Maybe its just a combination of being extremely tired,ttc and clomid. Maybe I should start reading a good chill out book before bed rather than dan brown's books.

Beathag-I do eat cheese but not at night. I eat about 5pm ish and just have a cup of tea with a biscuit sometimes later on. Maybe it could be the chocolate biscuit that I have. 

I didn't have a nightmare last night, just a dream but I can't remember what it was about but it didn't upset me, so hopefully the vivid dream and nightmares have gone away. 

Thanks for your replies

Sassy.x.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya 

i find i have them on the days i take the tablets then they stop until the lead up to AF.  sleep well tonight xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I get very vivid dreams too hun whilst taking the tablets, then a few days too. Nothing to worry about xxxxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Sassybird....nothing about nightmares but my God, where did Robbie pic come from? Only a month before I see him at MK Bowl arghhhh!!!!!

Hope the nightmares have stopped hun?

Mads xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sassybird 

I can empathise with you 

on my first two months of taking the   pills i had HORRID dreams - on my first month I was away in Greece on holiday and woke up in the villa's bedroom in the pitch black absolutely packing my pants coz I convinced that a small child was trying to shake me awake   ...it was horrible.

needless to say - now I'm not on the   pills I don't have any mad dreams like that anymore.

here's hoping they go away soon!

S
xx


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for your replies  Its good to know that I'm not alone with this.

I'm just winding down right now before bed time, so I'm hoping that the nightmares will go away tonight.

Mads...I'm seeing robbie in leeds on the 4th september, I soooo can't wait to see him


----------

